# Meadows Animal Clinic



## Precision-TBay (Jun 1, 2011)

A little job we did this week. The place was a disaster. No paint for 15 years, not as much as a good cleaning even. I pressure washed it, prepped it, build a few new door frames, and with another guy sprayed it out complete. Total job took 37 man hours, and used 16 gallons of paint including primer.
Here she is before and in the new and improved stealth mode.

Before


































After


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

nice work man !! .........:thumbsup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

talk about a silk purse out of a sow's ear. 

NICE !


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

Very nice, also dark color looks great!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Nice work


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Wow big difference. Looks goods! :thumbsup:


----------

